# Funny picture...



## chaosxcomplex (Jan 18, 2010)

So I was just looking at the pictures from a recent show...can any one tell me what I'm doing wrong? (I'm the guitarist in the middle)...Wow...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't get it?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 18, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> can any one tell me what I'm doing wrong?



Posting a picture that isn't funny and calling it a funny picture?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 18, 2010)

Pedal not plugged in?
Wearing long sleeves when its obviously not cold?
Being a general tool?
lol


----------



## maxident213 (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you supposed to be singing?


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 18, 2010)

im lost.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 18, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> im lost.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## thesimo (Jan 18, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Pedal not plugged in?



maybe


----------



## 777timesgod (Jan 18, 2010)

Annoying your drummer? I notice the bassist is looking back so...


----------



## InLight (Jan 18, 2010)

There's not enough resolution, but it looks like your guitar wire connects to that pink thing lower left on the kick.

And I think that the pedal is in use by the bassist, through an input you can't see, because the amp on the right's got the ampeg logo on it.

But no. This is not funny at all.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jan 18, 2010)

The pedal is an a/b switch I use for changing channels on my amp. The funny (well funny at 12:18 am) is the fact that I don't know most of the songs we play. Looks to me that everybody else is playing a D chord, and I'm pretty sure I'm playing a G. Not hilarious, but you can all laugh at my short coming!! And it was cold, I was the only one that brought a jacket.


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

What you're doing wrong? 

Not headbanging.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jan 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> What you're doing wrong?
> 
> Not headbanging.


Haha...there's a good chance this was during Margaritaville (jimmy buffet)or you look wonderful tonight (clapton)...WOOOO!!!!!!! Easy listening!!

I guess it was just late and maybe this isn't that funny...hindsight is 20/20, right?? Haha.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, next time you play a buffet song, and a picture is taken, you MUST be AT LEAST 4 FEET in the air, doing a crazy, 80's glam split kick.


....in torn acid wash jeans....


That is the only way to redeem yourself after this fiasco.


----------



## Echo (Jan 23, 2010)

I deem this thread false.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys can't you see paedobear doing wrong things to Rick Astley just at the back there?


----------



## norrin radcliff (Jan 26, 2010)

You're clearly out of standard metal stage position. 

You must be the to the left of the singer/rhythm guitar (from singer's perspective) and the bass player is clearly out of position as well, and should be where your singer is.

Actually, the drummer is the only one that has it right.


----------

